# Hurt eye



## BudgieFour (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey everyone,
Emily hurt her eye today while flying around her cage in a panic. I know it was then because I was handling her shortly before that. She apparently didn’t like something I was holding up and freaked out. Her eye looks terrible and she flinches when I try to clean it. She keeps scratching the side of her head on things and I’m panicking that she may irritate it beyond what it already is. She’s definitely getting to the vet as soon as possible. Can I trust a non-avian vet to help her? The avian vet doesn’t open until Monday and I’m worried. Also should I keep her from scrathing her head? Should I keep trying to clean her eye? It looks like there is blood puddled under the eyelid, although you can’t see that from the image.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Poor little thing. If it were me, I’d ring around and try to find a vet that has had experience with small birds. Sometimes you’ll find that although not specifically avian, some vets do have some knowledge and experience with birds. It can’t hurt to ring around, explain the situation and ask if there’s a vet that could help Emily. If the eye is bothering her enough that she’s trying to rub it or scratch it, she may make it worse while waiting to see an avian vet on Monday. Besides that, if she’s in pain, you’ll obviously want that eased ASAP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Until you can find someone to look at her sooner, I'd keep her in low light or covered, with perhaps some music in the background. If she stops fussing with it by morning it would give you some time. Good luck with Em.


----------



## BudgieFour (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks. Last night I used an eyedropper to rinse out her eye and the swelling’s gone down. She’s not trying to scratch it as much. I also separated her from Rio and covered her cage early.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What were you rinsing the eye with (from the eye dropper)? Water? It would be best to buy a sterile saline wash (without preservatives) at your local drug store. 

I’m glad Emily’s eye swelling has gone down. You can contact your avian vet tomorrow, or if the eye area looks better, it should heal on it’s own. 

Good job separating her into a hospital cage.


----------

